# How do you make kick panels without using fiberglass?



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

All of the kick panel installs I see are all done with fiberglass. Are there any other DIY methods that don't involve the use of fiberglass? I know there are Q-logic pre-fabbed kicks, but that company seems to assume everyone is driving 12+ year old cars; they don't seem to be interested in producing kicks for newer cars.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

where in NY are you? maybe i can help


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

halfstock said:


> All of the kick panel installs I see are all done with fiberglass. Are there any other DIY methods that don't involve the use of fiberglass? I know there are Q-logic pre-fabbed kicks, but that company seems to assume everyone is driving 12+ year old cars; they don't seem to be interested in producing kicks for newer cars.


I email Qlogic multiple times about that, every car I owned they don`t make kicks anymore, you right nothing for newer cars, only custom fiberglass work,


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im actually planning on doing my kicks soon..


----------



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> where in NY are you? maybe i can help


What? For free? I'm down!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

How did you get free idea from what he posted? maybe able to help doesn`t mean free help or does it? good luck anyway, learn how to do your own fiberglass, now, that was a free advise.


----------



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I figured it's a DIY forum - it's not about making money. I assumed he was willing to help out for free, meaning for his labor. Not materials.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

halfstock said:


> What? For free? I'm down!


IDK what you mean by free but im always game to help and do what i enjoy for free. No i will not buy you fiberglass lol

and where in NY are you?


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Use thick material and a lot of resin... technically no fiberglass.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

You can make stuff from ply pretty easily, or make the baffle and a frame and then wrap it in glass, glass the car then press your baffle into it, etc. All depends on what shape you want to make it if you can use more or less wood. If you have an odd shape then pretty hard to make it from anything else, and glassing is not that hard. The easiest way to glass is using a mold, think on that one for a while.


----------



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

Fiberglassing seems easy enough. It's the work that comes after that is a pain in the ass: the bondo, sanding, painting. That's a lot of work from what I understand.

When it comes to doing things on the electrical side of car audio, I have no problems at all. That's my strongsuit. It's the fabrication side where my skills lack.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i made kicks under the carpet with some 1\2" ply. when i was at finals people didnt even know i had kick panels, one judge at state finals had to come back and look, then recall the rule book to make sure it was allowed.

you really just need to use your brain. think of fiberglass like paper mache. all you are doing is creating a shape, and then laying cloth+glue over it to harden it.

use your imagination and the stuff that stores sell and make what you need! 

i know thats kind of vague - but in my opinion - visual location of speakers is not a good thing. when people have pre-concieved notions of what they are listening to, then they will judge things based on those facts. 

but then again, its way harder to make a speaker invisible


----------



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

req said:


> i made kicks under the carpet with some 1\2" ply.


That's not a bad idea... Do you have a picture of this?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Old school way of making kick panels.
Pull up carpet. position baffle in place. secure in place with backstrap and or some adhesive.
Fill in gaps around edges so front wave and backwave cant meet with expanding foam.
when foam cure, shave down foam to desired shape. Put carpet back in place over it. 
if you made a recessed lip baffle and given yourself a bit of room all the way around, u can glue the carpet to the lip and cut the inner circle out.

There was an old autosound Security article where I guy showed how to make kick panels out of wood. involved some pretty intricate woodworking skills, but they were awesome looking and comparable to fiberglass kicks.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Built mine out of 3 pieces of 3/4" MDF and some screws and wrapped the carpet right back over them. It's not exactly stealthy, but in a big car like mine it works perfectly. 



















Probably not what you are looking for, but it's a very simple, doable option nonetheless.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

The other day I got these plastic cutting boards, but they are really thin more of a HD counter protector is what they are. Anyway, if you wanted to make a panel with only a curve in it they would be the ticket. You could cut a curve into a board and duct tape it to the back of the plastic for example (after you trim the plastic to fit the car or a little larger), then glass the front of it. When dry just grind the ends to fit the car and you are way closer to done than you think and no mess in the car. With glass it is easy to add onto what you have, if you need to fill in another area. A grinder will make quick work of shaping it, just be careful you don't cut too much.


----------



## halfstock (Oct 25, 2012)

millerlyte said:


> Built mine out of 3 pieces of 3/4" MDF and some screws and wrapped the carpet right back over them. It's not exactly stealthy, but in a big car like mine it works perfectly.


I like it. Looks very professional. How are they secured? Just by the carpet?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Mainly with screws going through the metal. I suppose the carpet plays a part too since the trim ring for the midbass is screwed to the wood through the carpet as well.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

for securing - just get some aluminum tape and mask off the area you want to adhere to.

then take your baffle that you made and use anything from silicone, to hot glue, to expandable foam, or whatever right to the aluminum tape. this way, if you ever have to remove it, you can just pull real hard and the aluminum tape will peel away and you can go back to stock 

i basically did with millerlytegirlypants did.

see my build log here;
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1624634-post420.html

and here;
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1625178-post427.html

i eventually changed the foam to wood


----------



## Scoutdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice read


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

If you change your mind, check out this video from our member MBorgardt:


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

My first custom install I used 3 pieces 3/4 mdf glued together. Used dremmel and drum sander to shape them and carpeted.


----------

